# Pocket Predator Scorpion



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just received the Scorpion from Rayshot been out shooting it. I love this slingshot. Accurate first shot for me. I own a few of Bill Hays slingshots this may be my favorite. Real easy to shoot. Thanks Rayshot. It will always be a favorite.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, that is a beauty...I'd be enjoying the yell out of it, too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Just received the Scorpion from Rayshot been out shooting it. I love this slingshot. Accurate first shot for me. I own a few of Bill Hays slingshots this may be my favorite. Real easy to shoot. Thanks Rayshot. It will always be a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was up in the attic doing my moving match light when you snagged that. I came down with my video all happy then seen I missed this. No fair! Foul!Time out ! lol :rofl: Oh well. I know a guy that makes these.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I would love one of them baby's looks the dogs


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"the dogs"...is that the equivalent to "the cat's pajamas"? I like it...TWO newbies for me today; Henry busts out with "netiquette", & now youwith x"the dogs", unless I'm reading it wrong...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I prefer it's t-ts


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL...that song from the 80's "Rock the Casbah"...I swear I used to think it said "rock the cat's box"...which really bothered me...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, you weren't referring to the cat's t¡ts, were you...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is why we need punctuation, people! LoLoLoL


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Wow, you weren't referring to the cat's t¡ts, were you...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

We always use to say when something was really good we would say that it was t-ts


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations! enjoy it to the max!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

It's a fine slingshot I know because I owned one once and I've never been as accurate with a slingshot since, that is until I found a wrist braced tube shooter that is on par,hard to beat that scorpion especially if you shoot flats.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang exceptionally nice looking one of the venerable Mr. B.Hays works there.

I have 2x HTS and in a few months want a Custom from Mr. Hays.
I do nearly always move my thumb from where it should be, to brace next to the bands.
Due to the strength required, and the support etc.for my band sets.

Sure I have seen one specifically for rhat position of the thumb in the gallery, but not certain.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think this is the one on his site he called Scorpion Work clothes.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> We always use to say when something was really good we would say that it was t-ts


+1 thats is so T-TS!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I been itching for one of those for a while feb cant come any sooner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Man... I'm glad you like the Scorpion.

If you ever get tired of it let me know and I'll take it off your hands... it's sort of twin is my regular shooter. For me, I personally like the plain "work clothes" feel and look, where you don't really have to worry about the finish or anything.

It has the perfect weight with a real good feel along with nice robust materials... and it's also so accurate that one is capable of lighting matches from really good distances.

Here's a little video of it in action:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazing shooting as always Sir.

May I ask? 
As I generally move my thumb on my HTS from where it is supposed to be, to brace near the band's, due to the strength required for my chosen band sets.

I believe I have seen in the gallery a model with an indentation for this exact thumb position.

If such exists (?), may I be told the model, and the approximate cost for a Custom job type, please.

Cheers Alan Leigh


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Where my scorpion lol jk hopefully next month


----------

